# Hi from Long Island



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

hi everyone, glad i found this place.

i've been a powerboater for awhile and kayak a lot, but i just bought a 1975 Siren 17 sailboat. my first boat and a dream come true. been out on her a few times but i wish the season was year-round.


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

*congrats*

Wish you some good sailing. I hail from new orleans but grew up on long island (seaford). Miss the old place but doubt I could stand the winter anymore. New Orleans is crazy but you can sail year round (mostly at night in the high summer).


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks. i'm on the north shore, huntington harbor is my home base.

anyone here sail by me?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

There are a couple of members near you, in Huntington and Northport. I sail from Mount Sinai, and I do sail year round. Just a lot less in winter. If you feel like taking a drive and sailing when it's 45, send me a message in January.


----------



## mike22sail (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,
We sailed a Catalina 22 out of East Patchogue for over 15 yrs. Made a big jump to a Catalina 34 last summer. We sailed out of Huntingon Harbor last sumer and fall. Had a great time sailing on north shore, but it was too far from home and we missed the visits to the beaches of Fire Island. This summer we bought the boat through the LI Sound, East River and around the South Shore of LI and to the Great South Bay to East Patchogue. Nice to have the boat only 10 minutes away. Looking forward to some enjoyable fall sailing days.


----------



## leonem (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone - we're based in the city but sail on Long Island Sound, out of New Rochelle. Loving the fall sailing!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Leon. I've been up your way a few times this summer, to Greenwich. Once on my boat, twice more on a friend's.


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

i'm going to try hard to make time for some sailing this weekend. will be launching out of cold spring harbor on sunday if anyone wants to raft up


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Cold Spring Harbor/Oyster Bay is a good protected place to start out.
Huntington Bay is also a neat place with a few harbors to explore.
Have fun.


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

daylight savings time starts this weekend and the equinox is only like 2 weeks away, the season is about to be underway!!!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Hurrah!


----------

